# IBLDMYOWN'S new sale thread



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

$15.00 EACH SHIPPED
















((SALE IS PENDING ON DUALLIE))


----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

$13.00 EACH SHIPPED







 
((*ssr is sold))
PM ME WITH ANY QUESTIONS*


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

57 chevy stepside!!!


----------



## Bogyoke (Aug 1, 2008)

I have that AMT 1966 Chevy Nova and I totally ruined the body with some harsh auto paint.

What scale is that Monogram "Off Road Adventure Set"?


----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bogyoke_@Aug 7 2008, 07:28 PM~11287808
> *I have that AMT 1966 Chevy Nova and I totally ruined the body with some harsh auto paint.
> 
> What scale is that Monogram "Off Road Adventure Set"?
> *


it is 1/25th


----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

would u take 10 shipped for the general lee?


----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

HERE IS A LINK TO FEW OF THE THINGS I HAVE POSTED ON EBAY ALSO:

http://search.ebay.com/_W0QQsassZkeeblersd...2QQfsooZ2QQrdZ0


----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

damn those are some sick kits your sellin on ebay


----------



## Joker808 (May 29, 2002)

is that amigo pack complete?


----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Joker808_@Aug 8 2008, 05:10 PM~11295787
> *is that amigo pack complete?
> *


yes it is homie all these kits are complete


----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)




----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

If the wife isn't happy with you having a hobby, tell her to hit the road. :biggrin:


----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Aug 8 2008, 06:17 PM~11296315
> *If the wife isn't happy with you having a hobby, tell her to hit the road. :biggrin:
> *


no she dont mind me having the hobby,she says she know where i am all the time and im not a drunk or a druggie.....lol she just mad at the $$$$ i spent buying this last collection of 289 kits


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

:0


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by IBLDMYOWN_@Aug 8 2008, 11:10 PM~11297792
> *no she dont mind me having the hobby,she says she know where i am all the time and im not a drunk or a druggie.....lol she just mad at the $$$$ i spent buying this last collection of 289 kits
> *



Oh hell i would be pissed to then. Share the wealth with the rest of your LIL homies.


----------



## g-body lowlow (Dec 31, 2007)

damn i really want that usa-1 truck but i got no money....damn i need a job!


----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by g-body lowlow_@Aug 8 2008, 11:57 PM~11298576
> *damn i really want that usa-1 truck but i got no money....damn i need a job!
> *


im in the same boat homie thats why my old ladies pissed.....and i really dont have any $$$$ now.but i could not pass them up.


----------



## ItalianStallion131 (Sep 2, 2005)

i got about 60 and my gf hates me for it lol


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by IBLDMYOWN_@Aug 7 2008, 09:56 PM~11289819
> *HERE IS A LINK TO FEW OF THE THINGS I HAVE POSTED ON EBAY ALSO:
> 
> http://search.ebay.com/_W0QQsassZkeeblersd...2QQfsooZ2QQrdZ0
> ...



BADASS KITS IN HERE !!


----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

let me know if there is goin to be shippin for the general if so here is my zip code 86403


----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

have the ford back up for sale buyer backed out 15.00 shipped


----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by IBLDMYOWN_@Aug 9 2008, 06:12 PM~11302197
> *have the ford back up for sale buyer backed out 15.00 shipped
> 
> 
> ...


sale pending!!!


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

how much for the sonoma shipped to 33010?


----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Aug 9 2008, 09:32 PM~11303247
> *how much for the sonoma shipped to 33010?
> *


sorry trickortreat i missed this some how, it 13.00 shipped in the usa


----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

if he doesnt want that sonoma let me know


----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by importmadness_@Aug 12 2008, 05:17 PM~11326477
> *if he doesnt want that sonoma let me know
> *


i havent heard anything back from him


----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

just lettin u know i will have your money order to you next thursday if me know if that a problem..


----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by importmadness_@Aug 15 2008, 01:45 PM~11352169
> *just lettin u know i will have your money order to you next thursday if me know if that a problem..
> *


no problem homie thanks for the info. uffin:


----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

i will be sendin u 22 for the general lee and the sonoma


----------



## Joker808 (May 29, 2002)

u got anymore amigo pack kits?


----------



## imfamous56 (Aug 12, 2006)

i want the sonoma if nobody buys it


----------



## Mexicali (Aug 7, 2008)

how doo I go about paying you for the blue 64 & the sanoma gmc


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

any builts


----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mcloven_@Aug 17 2008, 01:29 PM~11364849
> *any builts
> *


i might put up a cuople of my builts later.


----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mexicali_@Aug 17 2008, 01:10 PM~11364722
> *how doo I go about paying you for the blue 64 & the sanoma gmc
> *


sonoma is sold i will put up new pics of what i still have availible later today.


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by IBLDMYOWN_@Aug 17 2008, 11:55 AM~11364992
> *i might put up a cuople of my builts later.
> *


cool


----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

ok ill put this built up $75.00 shipped










these are $15.00 shipped.











these are $13.00 shipped.








anglia kit is missing decals

uffin:


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

Now you know your ganna get the... got any under 20... LMAO.. 

Love your built hiluxs.. wish i had the spare scratch to pick it up.. You planning on selling the other ones to?


----------



## lb808 (Feb 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by IBLDMYOWN_@Aug 17 2008, 07:00 PM~11367274
> *ok ill put this built up $75.00 shipped
> 
> 
> ...


I want the Anlgia.


----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Aug 17 2008, 09:18 PM~11367434
> *Now you know your ganna get the... got any under 20... LMAO..
> 
> Love your built hiluxs.. wish i had the spare scratch to pick it up.. You planning on selling the other ones to?
> *


the money would have to be good for the silver one.lol


----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

damn that yota clean and sick...someone will be very happy with that truck... cant wait what other builds u have for sale?


----------



## Joker808 (May 29, 2002)

did the blue 64 kit sell?


----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Joker808_@Aug 18 2008, 04:36 PM~11374024
> *did the blue 64 kit sell?
> *


nope still have it $$$$ money talks right now.cant hold anymore stuff for people got a stack downstairs im waiting for payment on.so if you got the $$$ it's all yours


----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

please dont get rid of mine....i get paid this thursday and i will have the money order out that day.


----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by importmadness_@Aug 18 2008, 07:22 PM~11375618
> *please dont get rid of mine....i get paid this thursday and i will have the money order out that day.
> *


no im not getting rid of anything i said i would hold for anyone.just cant hold any more right now,i have a stack of around 35 kits im waiting for payment on.just trying to keep everything straight homie.


----------



## Joker808 (May 29, 2002)

pm your addy for the 64.. i have money order out tomorrow at the latest.. does it still have the 1/64th scale impala also?


----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

for those who requested more pics of the toyota i will post em up late tonight or first thing tomorrow,had something come up and i have to head out for tonight.thanks


----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

ok here are some more pics of toyota 75.00 shipped









































lexus 75.00 shipped,it has pizmatic paint on it and actually changes green to blue very hard to get picture of.


----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

39 chevy delivery.200.00 shipped very highly detailed i got lots of hours in this guy's.


----------



## Joker808 (May 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by IBLDMYOWN_@Aug 21 2008, 12:55 PM~11402529
> *39 chevy delivery.200.00 shipped very highly detailed i got lots of hours in this guy's.
> 
> 
> ...


this bomba is super clean.. good luck with the sale on this one..


----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Joker808_@Aug 21 2008, 01:04 PM~11402613
> *this bomba is super clean.. good luck with the sale on this one..
> *


thanks debated on putting it up for a while daughter just got drivers license and is going to need a car going to give her mine and see if i can find me a cheap ride.that way she's got something dependable.


----------



## Joker808 (May 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by IBLDMYOWN_@Aug 21 2008, 01:08 PM~11402643
> *thanks debated on putting it up for a while daughter just got drivers license and is going to need a car going to give her mine and see if i can find me a cheap ride.that way she's got something dependable.
> *


did u get the money order today?


----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Joker808_@Aug 21 2008, 06:46 PM~11405521
> *did u get the money order today?
> *


no not yet maybe tomorrow? but i wont be in town tomorrow,going to the pinks event at kcir.i will let ya know as soon as i get it and when i ship it.


----------



## Joker808 (May 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by IBLDMYOWN_@Aug 21 2008, 07:58 PM~11406138
> *no not yet maybe tomorrow? but i wont be in town tomorrow,going to the pinks event at kcir.i will let ya know as soon as i get it and when i ship it.
> *


if i knew u were going to the pinks event...i would have just met up with u around there..lol.. i'm only 10 minutes away from there


----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

the money order is in the mail today. so just wanted to let u know...i sent u money for the general lee..


----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Joker808_@Aug 22 2008, 09:15 AM~11410283
> *if i knew u were going to the pinks event...i would have just met up with u around there..lol.. i'm only 10 minutes away from there
> *


i didnt know till last minute buddy asked me to help crew with his ride.didnt come today will let ya know


----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by importmadness_@Aug 22 2008, 10:47 PM~11416261
> *the money order is in the mail today. so just wanted to let u know...i sent u money for the general lee..
> *


thanks for the heads up


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

:0 DAMN I REALLY LIKE THAT LEXUS....JUST CANT AFFORD IT RITE NOW LOL


----------



## Joker808 (May 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by IBLDMYOWN_@Aug 23 2008, 12:07 AM~11416864
> *i didnt know till last minute buddy asked me to help crew with his ride.didnt come today will let ya know
> *


damn..wtf is up with the mail.. you should got it by now


----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Joker808_@Aug 23 2008, 03:17 PM~11419599
> *damn..wtf is up with the mail.. you should got it by now
> *


got your mo today will ship monday morn.thanks


----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by IBLDMYOWN_@Aug 23 2008, 11:34 PM~11422066
> *got your mo today will ship monday morn.thanks
> *


TTT


----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

still got all these kits to move

15.00 shipped each on these.










and 13.00 each shipped on these.









builts listed are also still available


----------



## Joker808 (May 29, 2002)

what band is in the framed poster behind the kits? if u dont mind me asking


----------



## Joker808 (May 29, 2002)

do u have any kits with this trucks body style?


----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Joker808_@Aug 28 2008, 07:14 AM~11459313
> *what band is in the framed poster behind the kits? if u dont mind me asking
> *


 its great white...i think i could be wrong...


TTT BUY THIS STUFF UP...JUST HELPIN YOU OUT HOMIE!!!


----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Joker808_@Aug 28 2008, 09:14 AM~11459313
> *what band is in the framed poster behind the kits? if u dont mind me asking
> *


great white we got a bunch of different stuff from wayne newton too kiss autographed,my father used to work all the concerts where we live


----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Joker808_@Aug 28 2008, 09:32 AM~11459417
> *do u have any kits with this trucks body style?
> 
> 
> ...


no i dont have any of that truck


----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

i will also consider reasonable offers on builts and discounts on purchases of multiple kits.  p.s. i wont accept any bullshit offer's from anyone one.so dont ask ((these people know who they are)) sorry guy's had to put that in :biggrin:


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

you take 20 for it all...LMAO.. I love you know whos great offers...


----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Aug 29 2008, 04:47 PM~11473265
> *you take 20 for it all...LMAO.. I love you know whos great offers...
> *


lol,regular Comedian today ha phatra :biggrin:


----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by IBLDMYOWN_@Aug 29 2008, 05:48 PM~11473684
> *lol,regular Comedian today ha phatra :biggrin:
> *


ttt


----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

got the general lee today...good in my books :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

still holding some kits for people need payment on these asap.been holding some since aug 8. cant hold them much longer :uh:


----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

you still have that s-10?



TTT BUY THIS SHIT UP!!!!


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

how about the 57 stepside?


----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by importmadness_@Sep 4 2008, 01:44 PM~11517442
> *you still have that s-10?
> TTT BUY THIS SHIT UP!!!!
> *


yep sure do


----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by customcoupe68_@Sep 4 2008, 01:51 PM~11517503
> *how about the 57 stepside?
> *


still got it.


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by IBLDMYOWN_@Sep 4 2008, 02:04 PM~11518208
> *still got  it.
> *



whatcha want


----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by IBLDMYOWN_@Aug 21 2008, 12:47 PM~11402480
> *ok here are some more pics of toyota 75.00 shipped
> 
> 
> ...


still got these might consider partial trades.


----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by IBLDMYOWN_@Aug 21 2008, 12:55 PM~11402529
> *39 chevy delivery.200.00 shipped very highly detailed i got lots of hours in this guy's.
> 
> 
> ...


still got this might consider partial trades.


----------



## Joker808 (May 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by IBLDMYOWN_@Sep 5 2008, 03:43 PM~11527983
> *still got this might consider partial trades.
> *


like what??


----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Joker808_@Sep 5 2008, 04:22 PM~11528374
> *like what??
> *


what ya got ya can pm me


----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

> 39 chevy delivery.200.00 shipped very highly detailed i got lots of hours in this guy's.


lexus 75.00 shipped,it has pizmatic paint on it and actually changes green to blue very hard to get picture of.
















































[/quote]
still got these up for sale take both and i will give them to you for 240.00 shipped or make me a reasonable offer on either one .i need to come up with my child support.running short :uh:


----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

yellow toyota gone to phatras thanks again homie


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

that 39 is awesome. where did ya gett the motor detail?


----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

stacks are detail master,some photo etched. most other stuff was kit bashed or hand made.


----------



## Joker808 (May 29, 2002)

what u got left


----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Joker808_@Sep 19 2008, 12:37 PM~11644352
> *what u got left
> *


just some builts couple of monster trucks what you looking for?


----------



## Joker808 (May 29, 2002)

not sure..just wondering what u got..lol


----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

well this is what i got ....lol


----------



## Joker808 (May 29, 2002)

holy crap u got alot... what kinda truck kits u got


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

What moster truck kits you got left and how much


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

i better not ask, but i will anyways, what you got for mopars lol


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

wheres the wheel stash???


----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

ok here we go.
joker808- i got fords-chevy's and imports lol

ElRafa-i think i got a grave digger, quadzilla,monster bronco


spikekid999- i got cuda's,chargers,cornett ect.


phatras-on the wall,in the drawer,and i cant remember but i think in a box also :biggrin:


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

have any spair parts cars or junk motors


----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mcloven_@Sep 19 2008, 07:49 PM~11647519
> *have any  spair parts cars or junk motors
> *


i got some


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

i cant see in the drawer or box.. lol.. Got any aoshima sets ya wanna sell?


----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Sep 19 2008, 07:54 PM~11647575
> *i cant see in the drawer or box.. lol.. Got any aoshima sets ya wanna sell?
> *


i only have a few sets of aoshimas and then some left overs from built's


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by IBLDMYOWN_@Sep 19 2008, 05:46 PM~11647500
> *ok here we go.
> joker808- i got fords-chevy's and imports lol
> 
> ...


How much shipped to 85042 :biggrin:


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

was that a couple of 59 cadillac kits up on the shelf?


----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Sep 20 2008, 07:54 AM~11650438
> *was that a couple of 59 cadillac kits up on the shelf?
> *


yes


----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Sep 20 2008, 01:20 AM~11649870
> *How much shipped to 85042 :biggrin:
> *


prob around 7.00 to 7.50 priority and about 1.00 cheaper for snail mail


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by IBLDMYOWN_@Sep 20 2008, 08:13 AM~11650835
> *prob around 7.00 to 7.50 priority and about 1.00 cheaper for snail mail
> *


PM sent


----------



## texasfunk (May 8, 2008)

hey homie..wht chevy kits u got up for sale?


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by IBLDMYOWN_@Sep 19 2008, 12:05 PM~11644568
> *well this is what i got ....lol
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## VintageTin (Aug 26, 2008)

x2


----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

39 chevy delivery.140.00 shipped very highly detailed i got lots of hours in this guy's.
















































[/quote]
lexus 60.00 shipped,it has pizmatic paint on it and actually changes green to blue very hard to get picture of.
















































[/quote]
i have lowered the prices on these. i really need to move them. i have been out of work since may and my unemployment has run out and i need to raise some cash for some bills bad. i wont go any lower on these so dont ask. thanks for looking


----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

75.00 shipped









dont really want to sell this one but i will for 120.00 shipped


----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

then i also have some stuff on ebay. that ends today if anyone is interested  
http://shop.ebay.com/merchant/keeblersdrea...ipgZ50QQ_sopZ12


----------



## Joker808 (May 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by IBLDMYOWN_@Nov 15 2008, 01:47 PM~12164996
> *75.00 shipped
> 
> 
> ...


got any more pics of the lac... i thought u sold the 39chevy


----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

not yet. i can have more pics of the caddy later. i am getting ready for my visit with my son.


----------



## Joker808 (May 29, 2002)

theres no rush homie


----------



## Joker808 (May 29, 2002)

take paypal?


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

got any 1109's or 1117's you wanna unload? If so how much?


----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

yes i got paypal and no wheels


----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

more pics of caddy


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by IBLDMYOWN_@Nov 16 2008, 08:11 AM~12170500
> *more pics of caddy
> 
> 
> ...


That's a clean build!! $75 is a steal!!


----------



## Joker808 (May 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by IBLDMYOWN_@Nov 15 2008, 07:28 PM~12166772
> *yes i got paypal and no wheels
> *


if they dont sell by saturday, i'll buy the caddie and 39 chevy


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by IBLDMYOWN_@Sep 19 2008, 10:05 AM~11644568
> *well this is what i got ....lol
> 
> 
> ...


White Hilux, Red Hilux, Black 454ss and the Green Malibu pro street! How much shipped.


----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Nov 16 2008, 09:31 PM~12174435
> *White Hilux, Red Hilux, Black 454ss and the Green Malibu  pro street! How much shipped.
> *


white hilux is just a box,red hilux is in the works,black 454 is missing the bed and wheels, malibu i have been using as parts kit so i dont even know what all is missing.just being honest with ya homie.looking for anything specific? pm me i can look around the pic that is still up is an old one.


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

61 impala vert, how much???


----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

i am taking offers on these kits all are still factory sealed except the coors nascar and the rancher caddy but both are still sealed on the inside and mint. pm me with any offers.


----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Nov 17 2008, 09:52 AM~12178612
> *61 impala vert, how much???
> *


old pic


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

trading at all? I am interested in the rancher eldo, and the rising sun datsun.

lmk.

thx,
Mike


----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Nov 17 2008, 03:49 PM~12181576
> *trading at all? I am interested in the rancher eldo, and the rising sun datsun.
> 
> lmk.
> ...


sale pending


----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

elvira sold!!!


----------



## Joker808 (May 29, 2002)

TTT


----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

dont really want to sell this one but i will for 120.00 shipped








[/quote]
lexus 60.00 shipped,it has pizmatic paint on it and actually changes green to blue very hard to get picture of.

















































have these left also make me a reasonable offer.


----------



## Joker808 (May 29, 2002)

ttt for the homies sale


----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Joker808_@Nov 26 2008, 09:09 PM~12268625
> *ttt for the homies sale
> *


TTT


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

Bump for the sale!


----------



## Joker808 (May 29, 2002)

bump


----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

got a couple of kits for sale $15.00 each shipped.  buy more than 1 and i will knock off a couple of dollar's.all are opened but complete :biggrin:


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

good luck on sale


----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

40 FORD-SOLD


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)




----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by IBLDMYOWN_@Jan 8 2009, 07:35 PM~12645784
> *got a couple of kits for sale $15.00 each shipped.  buy more than 1 and i will knock off a couple of dollar's.all are opened but complete :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


ALL ARE SOLD


----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

just some stuff i got on ebay :biggrin: 
http://shop.ebay.com/merchant/keeblersdrea..._ipgZ50QQ_sopZ1


----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

sorry i dont have any pics for these right now but i have a 

revell 98 pontiac firebird ram-air 1/25 scale purple on the box,mint and complete in open box 13.00 shipped

mustang cobra svt 1/25 scale mint and complete but is in a duster box 13.00 shipped


buy them both and get them for 21.00 shipped


----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

mustang is SOLD......
98-FIREBIRD RAM-AIR IS STILL AVAILABLE 13.00 SHIPPED


----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

ok got a few kits for sale. need to make some room :biggrin:


----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

HOT ROD FIREBIRD......SOLD!!!


----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

still got the 98 firebird ram air 13.00 shipped

then i will put this up i am firm on price so dont ask if i will go lower.mint in sealed box. small tear in plastic in back but other than that you will have a hard time finding 1 nicer. 200.00 shipped.

RARE KIT


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by IBLDMYOWN_@Jan 19 2009, 12:44 PM~12750847
> *
> 8.00 SHIPPED
> 
> ...



pm me your address for a money order.... my son can do this.... :biggrin: any other snappers?


----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 26 2009, 02:16 AM~12815549
> *pm me your address for a money order.... my son can do this....  :biggrin:  any other snappers?
> *


SORRY BROTHA THATS THE ONLY SNAP KIT I GOT MY HEATHAN HAS CLEANED ME OUT OF THOSE. BUT I AM ALWAYS COMING ACROSS STUFF I WILL KEEP MY EYE'S OUT FOR YA.PM SENT 

FLINSTONE KIT SOLD


----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

here is some flocking i have for sale. these are 2"x3" inch bags. they are $1.75 a bag.but wait buy 10 or more bags and i will knock off .10 cents a bag that makes them a $1.65 each for 10 or more.
SHIPPING
$1.25 for shipping for the first 3 bags and .35 cents a for every 3 additional bags. 
PM ME AND LET ME KNOW WHAT YOU WANT. IF THESE GO? I WILL GET MORE AND A LARGER VARIETY OF COLORS.  
I HAVE 
12-NAVY
16-BROWN
19-SILVER
14-TAN
12-BLACK








[/quote]

I ALSO HAVE THE KITS BELOW FOR SALE.  

THE MONSTER TRUCK IS $5.00 + $5.00 SHIPPING
ALL OTHER'S SHOWN ARE $9.00 + $5.00 SHIPPING
ALL ARE NEW AND SEALED EXCEPT FOR THE CHEVELLE IT IS OPEN BUT NEW.
BUY MORE THAN ONE SHIPPING $5.00 FOR THE FIRST KIT $2.50 EACH ADDITIONAL KIT.


----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

pm me your address for the eclipse....i need that..i lost the body to it.


----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by importmadness_@Feb 8 2009, 11:19 PM~12946481
> *pm me your address for the eclipse....i need that..i lost the body to it.
> *


pm sent and sale is pending on the eclipse


----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by IBLDMYOWN_@Feb 9 2009, 12:42 AM~12947368
> *pm sent and sale is pending on the eclipse
> *


ttt


----------



## RIP Viejo (Jan 29, 2009)

got the flocking in yestersday !! looks good thx homie


----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RIP Viejo_@Feb 10 2009, 08:24 AM~12960348
> *got the flocking in yestersday !! looks good thx homie
> *


no problem. thank you


----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

* TTT BUMP FOR U HOMIE......BUY THIS STUFF UP..*


----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

truck and earnhardt all are sealed except 1 earnhardt and unstarted kits 11.00 each shipped










these are 14.00 each shipped
1971 hemi cuda sealed
69 ford talladega open but unstarted
70 challenger open but unstarted
55 chevy sealed
67 gtx sealed
29 ford open but unstarted 









johan superbird open and complete glass is broke in half 20.00 shipped









buy more than one and i will knock a little off.


----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

> truck and earnhardt all are sealed except 1 earnhardt and unstarted kits 11.00 each shipped
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

ttt


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

Dibbs on the 59 caddy and the superbird.Pm me with a total.


----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Feb 18 2009, 09:31 PM~13043661
> *Dibbs on the 59 caddy and the superbird.Pm me with a total.
> *


sale pending on superbird


----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

special 1 day only to my lil homies.

i will blow out all 9 kits 60.00 shipped inside usa.
truck and earnhardt all are sealed except 1 earnhardt and unstarted kits








1971 hemi cuda sealed
69 ford talladega open but unstarted
70 challenger open but unstarted
55 chevy sealed
67 gtx sealed
29 ford open but unstarted 









if they dont sell today i will post them on ebay.thanks


----------



## phantomw351 (Mar 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by IBLDMYOWN_@Feb 27 2009, 01:33 PM~13129929
> *special 1 day only to my lil homies.
> 
> i will blow out all 9 kits 60.00 shipped inside usa.
> ...


 HOW MUCH FOR THE TALADEGA THE 55 THE 29 FORD PICK UP AND 5 BAGS OFF FLOCKING PM ME THANKS


----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

here is some flocking i have for sale. these are 2"x3" inch bags. they are $1.75 a bag.but wait buy 10 or more bags and i will knock off .10 cents a bag that makes them a $1.65 each for 10 or more.
SHIPPING
$1.25 for shipping for the first 3 bags and .35 cents a for every 3 additional bags. 
PM ME AND LET ME KNOW WHAT YOU WANT. IF THESE GO? I WILL GET MORE AND A LARGER VARIETY OF COLORS.  
I HAVE 
NAVY
BROWN
SILVER
TAN
BLACK










I ALSO HAVE THE KITS BELOW FOR SALE. OR POSSIBLE PARTIAL TRADE.

VERY RARE 1970 COUPE DEVILLE FACTORY SEALED IT HAS A SMALL TEAR ON THE BACK PLASTIC I SCOTCH TAPED TO PREVENT FROM TEARING ANYMORE.

$175.00 FIRM









((( SOLD )))









DATSUN 240-Z $16.00 SHIPPED OPEN UNSTARTED









ELEGANT FARMER $ 35.00 SHIPPED OPEN UNSTARTED









OLDSMOBILE $18.00 SHIPPED SEALED









((( SOLD )))









CHARGER $23.00 SHIPPED OPEN UNSTARTED









PM ME


----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

SORRY LOOKING FOR 60 AND 70 IMPALA'S AND LIL COFFIN


----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by IBLDMYOWN_@Mar 28 2009, 03:50 PM~13417100
> *SORRY LOOKING FOR 60 AND 70 IMPALA'S AND LIL COFFIN
> *


ttt


----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

ttt


----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by IBLDMYOWN_@Mar 28 2009, 01:36 PM~13416233
> *here is some flocking i have for sale. these are 2"x3" inch bags. they are $1.75 a bag.but wait buy 10 or more bags and i will knock off .10 cents a bag that makes them a $1.65 each for 10 or more.
> SHIPPING
> $1.25 for shipping for the first 3 bags and .35 cents a  for every 3 additional bags.
> ...


elegant farmer is sold !!!


----------



## NOTORIOUS68 (Nov 8, 2004)

> 39 chevy delivery.140.00 shipped very highly detailed i got lots of hours in this guy's.


i have lowered the prices on these. i really need to move them. i have been out of work since may and my unemployment has run out and i need to raise some cash for some bills bad. i wont go any lower on these so dont ask. thanks for looking 
[/quote]


Do you still have the 39???


----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

sorry i thought i posted this one was sold. thanks


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by IBLDMYOWN_@Apr 2 2009, 03:34 PM~13466310
> *sorry i thought i posted this one was sold. thanks
> *


who got the 39 BJ ?! :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

putting up a couple more kits here. hate to sell but am in need of some cash for family stuff.

(((( sold ))))

























(((( sold ))))

























and i lowered my price on the $17.00 shipped


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

PM'ED


----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

ok guys got to move a couple more kits.

39 chevy (((sold)))









moving on still sealed box has some wear 50.00 shipped
the outhouse open still in bags in box. box has some wear 50.00 shipped


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

paypal sent for 39 panel :biggrin:


----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

what the hell i have decided to throw this build up auction style. bidding will close at 12:01 am sat morning.
it has green to gold paint hard to get to show in pics.not plumbed or wired just a nice clean build.


----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

ttt


----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by IBLDMYOWN_@Apr 16 2009, 01:45 PM~13594934
> *ttt
> *


movin on semi ((( sold )))


----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by IBLDMYOWN_@Apr 16 2009, 05:43 PM~13597462
> *movin on semi  ((( sold )))
> *


the out house (( sold ))


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by IBLDMYOWN_@Apr 15 2009, 09:49 PM~13588865
> *what the hell  i have decided to throw this build up auction style. bidding will close at 12:01 am sat morning.
> it has green to gold paint hard to get to show in pics.not plumbed or wired just a nice clean build.
> 
> ...



$40.00


----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 85 biarittz_@Apr 17 2009, 12:13 PM~13605719
> *$40.00
> *


you got hi bid right now brotha at 40.00


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

IS THAT KUSTOM KOLOR GOLD TO GREEN? IF SO YOU SHOULD TAKE IT OUTSIDE AND TAKE SOME PICS TO REALLY SHOW THE COLOR FLIP. YOU'LL PROBABLY GET SOME HIGHER BIDS CAUSE THAT COLOR IS BAD ASS.


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

still have the ELEGANT FARMER ? please let me know,thanks,gary.


----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@Apr 17 2009, 06:31 PM~13609105
> *IS THAT KUSTOM KOLOR GOLD TO  GREEN? IF SO YOU SHOULD TAKE IT OUTSIDE AND TAKE SOME PICS TO REALLY SHOW THE COLOR FLIP. YOU'LL PROBABLY GET SOME HIGHER BIDS CAUSE THAT COLOR IS BAD ASS.
> *


yes it is. i have taken pics outside just really hard to get to show in pictures. and for the other question yes the elegant farmer is sold. the only things i still have for sale right now is the flocking and the impala


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

I DIDN'T USE THE FLASH AND YOU COULD SEE IT PRETTY GOOD. BUT REGARDLESS THAT COLOR IS BAD ASS, AND THESE PICS DONT DO IT JUSTICE.


----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by IBLDMYOWN_@Apr 15 2009, 09:49 PM~13588865
> *what the hell  i have decided to throw this build up auction style. bidding will close at 12:01 am sat morning.
> it has green to gold paint hard to get to show in pics.not plumbed or wired just a nice clean build.
> 
> ...


SOLD TO 85 biarittz


----------



## lb808 (Feb 16, 2008)

I got the HILUX, homie.


----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

need to move a couple builds needing some cash. so i reduced the price on these.
dont really want to sell this one but i will for 85.00 shipped








[/quote]
lexus 50.00 shipped,it has pizmatic paint on it and actually changes green to blue very hard to get picture of.

















































both are very clean curbside builds 

sorry paypal only on these need cash quick.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

this shows the flip pretty well..


----------



## Joker808 (May 29, 2002)

> need to move a couple builds needing some cash. so i reduced the price on these.
> dont really want to sell this one but i will for 85.00 shipped


lexus 50.00 shipped,it has pizmatic paint on it and actually changes green to blue very hard to get picture of.

















































both are very clean curbside builds 

sorry paypal only on these need cash quick.
[/quote]
still want to sell this mini truck? get at me


----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

yeah i still got it bro


----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by IBLDMYOWN_@Jun 8 2009, 05:22 PM~14129353
> *need to move a couple builds needing some cash. so i reduced the price on these.
> dont really want to sell this one but i will for 85.00 shipped
> 
> ...


lexus 50.00 shipped,it has pizmatic paint on it and actually changes green to blue very hard to get picture of.

















































both are very clean curbside builds 


still need ing to move these got some medical expenses i need to cover


----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

65.oo shipped








130.00 shipped


----------



## Ohio Chad (Apr 8, 2002)

Holy Shit!!!! I don't think I've ever looked at your builds before. 

:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ohio Chad_@Aug 28 2009, 10:05 AM~14907778
> *Holy Shit!!!!  I don't think I've ever looked at your builds before.
> 
> :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


thanks
ttt


----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by IBLDMYOWN_@Aug 29 2009, 06:45 PM~14921478
> *thanks
> ttt
> *


make an offer.I may take it or possible TRADES


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

*TTT*

Help the Homie out.


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

Damn wish I had the loot for the hilux.. Love the one I got..


----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Sep 8 2009, 03:59 PM~15016162
> *Damn wish I had the loot for the hilux.. Love the one I got..
> *


glad ya were happy with it bro


----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

still got these builts up for sale. will do trades for kits,wheels,photo etch, shit like that needing wheels though. but im open to dealing what ya got? :biggrin:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

*TTT*


----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Oct 13 2009, 01:08 AM~15338871
> *TTT
> *


ttt


----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

65.oo shipped








130.00 shipped

























































lexus 50.00 shipped,it has pizmatic paint on it and actually changes green to blue very hard to get picture of.



















































1/16 scale nomad open but complete and sealed inside $30.00 shipped.









resin dairyland express complete and unstarted,has photo etched grill,metal wheels and bumper. $20.00 shipped


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

ill take this off your hands

Pm me how you want payment


----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Oct 25 2009, 03:38 PM~15461548
> *
> 
> 
> ...


sold!!!!


----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

still got this one too. 85.00 shipped










will also consider trades on this stuff


----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

TTT


----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

any offers?


----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

got some kits for sale these are 10.00 each plus shipping.









these are 15.00 each plus shipping
the gran prix has had the nose glued on and the wheels were painted gold but all there and thats all thats been done to it.
garbage truck is still sealed

















1978 monte carlo promo. what the hell well try auctioning this one off. whatever the high bid is plus shipping.we will end it friday night at 7:00 pm central time.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by IBLDMYOWN_@Oct 28 2009, 07:48 AM~15490228
> *<span style='color:green'>I'll go $10.00 Big Jim !  *


----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 28 2009, 08:48 AM~15490508
> *I'll  go  $10.00 Big  Jim  !
> *


thanks lil dave you got it at 10.00 right now


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

1978 monte carlo promo. what the hell well try auctioning this one off. whatever the high bid is plus shipping.we will end it friday night at 7:00 pm central time.










































12.00


----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Oct 28 2009, 09:34 AM~15490829
> *1978 monte carlo promo. what the hell well try auctioning this one off. whatever the high bid is plus shipping.we will end it friday night at 7:00 pm central time.
> 
> 
> ...


[email protected] has it at 12.00


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

15.00 on the monte


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Oct 28 2009, 12:49 PM~15491914
> *15.00 on the monte
> *





16.00


----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

got some kits for sale these are 10.00 each plus shipping.









these are 15.00 each plus shipping
the gran prix has had the nose glued on and the wheels were painted gold but all there and thats all thats been done to it.
garbage truck is still sealed

















if someone wanted them all. ill let them go for 100.00 shipped


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by IBLDMYOWN_@Oct 28 2009, 05:52 PM~15496486
> *got some kits for sale these are 10.00 each plus shipping.
> 
> 
> ...


JIM , TRADE ME THE EXPLORER FOR SOMETHING.... :biggrin:


----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Oct 28 2009, 07:53 PM~15496508
> *JIM , TRADE ME THE EXPLORER FOR SOMETHING.... :biggrin:
> *


really needing the cash right now homie. but if it doesnt sell maybe we could work something out on it. 
needing cash for some wheels and supplies. kit ritch wheel poor...lol


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2009)

$20


----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

looks like 85 biarittz has the monte right now at 20.00


----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

IBLDMYOWN,Oct 28 2009, 07:48 AM~15490228]
got some kits for sale these are 10.00 each plus shipping.









these are 15.00 each plus shipping
the gran prix has had the nose glued on and the wheels were painted gold but all there and thats all thats been done to it.
garbage truck is still sealed


















purple 71 cuda is sold!!!









so today only i will throw in the 1/16th scale nomad with the others 100.00 shipped. so it would still be 12 kits for the 100.00 shipped.i figure shipping is going to cost me around 20-25.00 so if ya do the math and figure 25.00 to ship before shipping thats only 6.25 a kit.
if the dont sell today there going to ebay.


----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

i will also take 10.00 off all builts for sale today.


----------



## Joker808 (May 29, 2002)




----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

21.00 on that monte :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2009)

$25.00


----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

looks like 85 biarittz got the monte with a bid of 25.00...thanks


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by IBLDMYOWN_@Oct 30 2009, 07:00 PM~15517114
> *looks like 85 biarittz got the monte with a bid of 25.00...thanks
> *


SORRY I COULDN'T OFFER MORE ON BID JIM! I ONLY HAVE A FEW EXTRA BUCKS THIS WEEK ! 5 WEEK PAY PERIOD SO AFTER BUYING MASON'S MED'S I GOT ENOUGH TO EAT McD'S :biggrin:


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

> * so today only i will throw in the 1/16th scale nomad with the others 100.00 shipped. so it would still be 12 kits for the 100.00 shipped.i figure shipping is going to cost me around 20-25.00 so if ya do the math and figure 25.00 to ship before shipping thats only 6.25 a kit.
> if the dont sell today there going to ebay.
> *


well shit i was gonna try and get the nomad from ya if you still had it on payday...


----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by southside groovin_@Oct 30 2009, 11:33 PM~15519182
> *well shit i was gonna try and get the nomad from ya if you still had it on payday...
> *


I STILL GOT THE NOMAD ITS ON EEK-BAY


----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 30 2009, 09:29 PM~15518216
> *SORRY  I  COULDN'T  OFFER  MORE  ON  BID  JIM!  I  ONLY  HAVE  A  FEW  EXTRA BUCKS  THIS  WEEK ! 5  WEEK  PAY  PERIOD   SO   AFTER   BUYING  MASON'S  MED'S   I  GOT  ENOUGH  TO   EAT  McD'S :biggrin:
> *


NO PROBLEM BRO I UNDERSTAND I KNOW THE SITUATION BEEN THERE DONE THAT MEMBER.ILL GET A HOLD OF YA THE NEXT WEEK OR SOMETHING YOU WORKING THROUGH MONDAY NIGHT RIGHT?


----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

sold!!!!


----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

i dont know if anyone will be interested but i have a couple odd ball kits here for sale or trade.
50.00 + shipping fire truck made in 1987 still sealed with original 67.00 price tag on it.








30.00 + shipping original 1970 "t" cup kit open but complete.


----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

needing to come up with some extra cash so start by auctioning this one off for starters. bidder to pay shipping in the amount of 10.00 on top of high bid for shipping that includes insurance and conformation, i will cover any differance.
ends tues the 2nd at 5m


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2010)

I'll start it at $35


----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

i dont know if anyone is interested in one of these but its 45.00 shipped. box has some wear and is open but complete


----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 85Biarittz_@Feb 27 2010, 08:41 PM~16744675
> *I'll start it at $35
> *


thanks brotha


----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by IBLDMYOWN_@Feb 27 2010, 08:52 PM~16744749
> *thanks brotha
> *


ttt


----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

still got this i will go 30.00 shipped original 1970 "t" cup kit open but complete.


----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by IBLDMYOWN_@Feb 27 2010, 08:34 PM~16744631
> *needing to come up with some extra cash so start by auctioning this one off for starters. bidder to pay shipping in the amount of 10.00 on top of high bid for shipping that includes insurance and conformation, i will cover any differance.
> ends tues the 2nd at 5m
> 
> ...


sold 85biarittz


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by IBLDMYOWN_@Mar 3 2010, 12:58 PM~16783947
> *sold 85biarittz
> *



Payment went out today.


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2010)

Package came in today. Thanks. :biggrin:


----------

